# hey guys



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

How bout a regular conversation with everyone here? Without arguing and stuff. Just thought it'd be nice..maybe interesting.  Who ate more than me at Thanksgiving? I'm still finishing off leftovers..mashed sweet potatoes with baked on marshmallows


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 25, 2012)

The "candied yams topped with marshmallows" was my weakness. Nothing like being miserable and watching my Dallas Cowboys play miserably.


----------



## Four (Nov 26, 2012)

fried a turkey!

Cooked venison ribs... (smoked) turned out a bit chewey :-/


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2012)

Four said:


> fried a turkey!



How'd that turn out?  I've never fried one, always plan to, but never actually get around to it.



Four said:


> Cooked venison ribs... (smoked) turned out a bit chewey :-/



I have yet to find a good way to cook 'em.  I always just grind the meat off of 'em.


----------



## Four (Nov 26, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> How'd that turn out?  I've never fried one, always plan to, but never actually get around to it.



This is the second year i've done it. What i do is get scrap fat from butchers and render it down into tallow (3-5 gallons) Then I fry a turkey (12-14lbs) for roughly an hour. 

It's turned out fantastic both times i've done it!


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 26, 2012)

Four said:


> This is the second year i've done it. What i do is get scrap fat from butchers and render it down into tallow (3-5 gallons) Then I fry a turkey (12-14lbs) for roughly an hour.
> 
> It's turned out fantastic both times i've done it!



Sounds good , man.  I have always heard folks do it in peanut oil.  This is the first time anybody has mentioned cooking it in fat.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 26, 2012)

Put those ribs in a crock pot with Sweet Baby Ray's...they're very good like that


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 27, 2012)

Had a real nice meal of left overs at deer camp on Friday night. Everyone else bailed on me, so I was solo. Didn;t have to share my fried turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn pudding and macs and cheese with noone!

Let a little six point walk on Saturday. Everyone else got roped into shopping! Dummies.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 12, 2012)

Well this didn't last very long...


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 13, 2012)

I didn't eat a whole lot on Thanksgiving. I like sweet potatoes with marshmallows on top, but I didn't touch them. My grandma's dressing with gravy and canned cranberry sauce was about all I really cared for. I fried two turkeys, one for work on that Tuesday and one at my house. Did them both in peanut oil.. Pork fat fried sounds TASTY.


----------



## David Parker (Dec 13, 2012)

Leftover Meatloaf for lunch today.  Not very sexy but I'm looking forward to it.  Made Basil Tomato Soup and Grilled cheese sandwich with bacon for dipping last night.  Freezer is pretty bare these days so I may go thin out the squirrel population this weekend.  Once the winter starts stickin, I'll be prepared for stews and stuff.  Good thread.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 13, 2012)

I like them meatloaf sandwiches. I've been having deer bologna with jelapenos for a while I could use some meat loaf. And some deer chili


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm howngry.


----------



## David Parker (Dec 13, 2012)

Now I want some yard-bird or foie gras (I had to wiki to be sure I was using the word right)


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 16, 2012)

So who's seen the original Leeroy Jenkins video?


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 16, 2012)

I just cooked a meatloaf the other day for a lady that I sit with. First one I've cooked  in a long time. My mama's meatloaf was always wonderful.

I found a can of meatloaf sauce by hunts and I followed the recipe on the can, about the same as mama's. I used ritz crackers like she did for the bread crumbs and it was the best meatloaf I've ever tasted. It wasn't all compacted together but slightly fell apart. Made the best meatloaf/meatball subs ever. 
Really easy to make, too. Baked some taters and sweet taters at the same time and yummy!!!

Sweet potato casserole...yum yum....crushed pinapple in it, a dab of cinnamon and 'smarshmellows' browned on top. That was always my dessert...lol. Walnuts are good in it, too.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 16, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> I like them meatloaf sandwiches. I've been having deer bologna with jelapenos for a while I could use some meat loaf. And some deer chili



I bet you could make a killer meatloaf with deer, using same ingredients as meatloaf. Wish I could get my hands on some ground deer....I barely know anyone down here, and no one that hunts...


----------

